# معالجة الماء



## eng.eman (17 نوفمبر 2009)

استخدم بتصنيع معظم المنظفات كسوائل الجلي و المطهرات و غيرها من المنظفات ماء معالج بجهاز الـsoft أي أنه يقوم بإزالة الأيونات المسببة للعسرة ولكني حاليا أريد ان استخدم لانتاج بعض المنتجات التجميلية ماء بمواصفة الـ distelled water سواء الـ single or double distillation 
وانا لا املك الخبره بمعالجة الماء لذا ارجو افادتي ان كانت اجهزة التناضح العكسي RO يمكن استخدامها بدل ماء الـ distelled و ماهي نسبة ال tds من الماء الناتج من معالجة الماء بالتناضح العكسي


----------



## Ashraf A M Kawari (18 نوفمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يمكن لتقنية التناضح العكسيRO أن تنتج مياه دات ملوحه دون ال 5 ملجلرام/لتر
ولكن يجب أن يجب أن يتم معالجتها على مرحلتين من RO
أو يمكنك أستخدام مرحله واحده RO ومن ثمه استخدام Ion Exchanger مكون من مرحلتين لأزالة الأيةنات الموجبه تم السالبه.
تصميم الوحده ومدى تعقيدها يعتمد على نوعية الماء الداخل


----------



## eng.eman (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الرد


----------



## خلوف العراقي (29 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

عنجد سؤال حلو انا بعرف انو ممكن استخدام تقنية التناضح العكسيro بأكثر من مرحلةوشكرا للجميع


----------

